# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Con 20 mil quenuales reforestan alrededores de laguna en Yungay

## gpacheco

*Yungay, mar. 05 (ANDINA).-* Más de 300 comuneros del distrito de Quillo, en la provincia de Yungay (Áncash) , participaron de la reforestación de unos 20 mil quenuales en los alrededores de la laguna de Tecllococha, informó el municipio distrital.  
La iniciativa se concretó en virtud a un convenio marco suscrito con el Programa Nacional de Manejo de Cuencas Hidrográficas y Conservación de Suelos (Pronamachcs) para la reforestación de las partes altas de Quillo. 
El acuerdo beneficia, en su primera etapa, al centro poblado de Punap, en la comunidad campesina de Virgen del Rosario, donde próximamente se sembrarán dos mil cipreses, dos mil pinos y tres mil casuarinas. 
Los quenuales presentan una corteza rojiza laminada, hojas pequeñas, gruesas y cubiertas por resinas, flores pequeñas en racimo y un tronco retorcido. 
Con la reforestación estamos aportando un grano de arena para contrarrestar el calentamiento global de nuestro planeta, manifestó el alcalde de Quillo, Luis Palomino Palacios. 
Asimismo refirió que la laguna Tecllococha, ubicada a cuatro mil 500 metros de altura, será represada gracias a la gestión del gobierno regional de Áncash, que otorgó la buena pro consentida para la construcción de represas en Quillo. 
En la siembra de los quenuales trabajó la comunidad campesina de Virgen del Rosario, el Comité de Regantes de Quillo, representantes de Pronamachcs.  *Foto: ANDINA / Municipalidad de Quillo*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag firmó contrato para iniciar obras de irrigación en laguna Quengococha de Cajabamba Reforestan Olmos con más de un millar de plantones de especies ornamentales y maderables Reforestan mil hectáreas de Tocache para conservación del suelo y aprovechamiento maderable

----------

